# Blackmoor again.



## bobmac (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's our plan.
Jan and I hope to travel down on the Sunday, stopping of and playing Camberley Heath on Sunday afternoon/evening.
Then off to Liphook travel lodge for an overnigh stop. Then Blackmoor on the Monday. Back to Liphook for the night then hope to play Bearwood Lakes on the Tuesday morning then off back to the mountains of Lincolnshire pm.

Anyone else planning similar?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2011)

Definitely up for a meet with any forummers wanting a game on Sunday. Not fussed where. Could be up for a game Tuesday too if there are spots going


----------



## TXL (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's our plan.
Jan and I hope to travel down on the Sunday, stopping of and playing Camberley Heath on Sunday afternoon/evening.
		
Click to expand...

Bob,  We have one of our trophy comps that Sunday. I will check in the morning what time the tee will be available in the afternoon - suspect it will be closed until approx 2pm.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's our plan.
Jan and I hope to travel down on the Sunday, stopping of and playing Camberley Heath on Sunday afternoon/evening.

Anyone else planning similar?
		
Click to expand...

Bob
 I am planning on playing at Camberley Heath on the Sunday afternoon, will drive home afterwards and then make my way up to Blackmoor early on Monday morning.
Won't be able to play on the Tuesday as work beckons.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 4, 2011)

Bob, We have one of our trophy comps that Sunday. I will check in the morning what time the tee will be available in the afternoon - suspect it will be closed until approx 2pm.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. 
We were thinking about playing about 3 anyway so the course should be nice and quite 

Smiffy




			I am planning on playing at Camberley Heath on the Sunday afternoon,
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2011)

Click to expand...

Are we playing a betterball then?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 4, 2011)

Are we playing a betterball then?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 4, 2011)

travelling down sunday for golf monday, two night stay at travelodge, so looking for a game tuesday if the price is right.


----------



## TXL (Apr 4, 2011)

Bob/Rob,

Tee times for the Sunday have not been setup yet, but looking at the comp for this coming Sunday (similar in size) the last tee time is currently 13:30, so if we aim for a tee time between 2 & 3, that should be fine.

For any others that would like to play Camberley Heath on the Sunday afternoon, please let me know so I can get an idea of numbers. I will then see about getting something setup.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks. Having seen some of the course on the club's website, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2011)

Would love to play Camberley Heath on a sunday. What date are you looking at?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks. Having seen some of the course on the club's website, I'm really looking forward to it. 

Click to expand...

You'll love it Bob. Similar (in a heath 'n heather kind of way) to Blackmoor.
Both on a par with Beau Desert.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks. Having seen some of the course on the club's website, I'm really looking forward to it. 

Click to expand...

You'll love it Bob. Similar (in a heath 'n heather kind of way) to Blackmoor.
Both on a par with Beau Desert.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still not giving you 13 shots    Putz


----------



## bobmac (Apr 4, 2011)

Would love to play Camberley Heath on a sunday. What date are you looking at?
		
Click to expand...

The day before Blackmoor


----------



## sev112 (Apr 4, 2011)

Would be interested in Camberley on the Sun


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2011)

If you need someone to make up the numbers i will play, but will leave the spaces to to those travelling long distance first. I am sure i will get a game at Camberley another time if i miss out, won't i Anthony ?


----------



## TXL (Apr 5, 2011)

If you need someone to make up the numbers i will play, but will leave the spaces to to those travelling long distance first. I am sure i will get a game at Camberley another time if i miss out, won't i Anthony ?  

Click to expand...

Anytime, you know I almost live there these days


----------



## bobmac (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. Now all we need is a few for Bearwood Lakes on the Tuesday and we've cracked it


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. Now all we need is a few for Bearwood Lakes on the Tuesday and we've cracked it 

Click to expand...

Unless you are playing with a member you are looking at Â£85/90 per round. Paul who is a member, was looking into playing Bearwood Lakes on the Sunday, as an addition to Camberley, and i was looking into playing at Hankley Common with a couple of mates who are members on the Tuesday.

We will put full details out shortly,but anyone that wants to arrange there own game beware that green fees are very high in the area unless you play as a guest.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm up for Camberley on Sunday and a round somewhere on the Tuesday.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 5, 2011)

I was not planning on being off on the Tuesday so can't commit on that but I was going to see about the Sunday. I can only sign in 3, 6 if my brother can come - but I would look into seeing if there was any flexibility. Still not sure if there is something on on the Sunday as I haven't got a club diary yet. Will let you know soon.


----------



## Crow (Apr 5, 2011)

TXL, thanks for the invite today, I'm okay for the Sunday so would love to play Camberley if there are any spaces left!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2011)

I was not planning on being off on the Tuesday so can't commit on that but I was going to see about the Sunday. I can only sign in 3, 6 if my brother can come - but I would look into seeing if there was any flexibility. Still not sure if there is something on on the Sunday as I haven't got a club diary yet. Will let you know soon.
		
Click to expand...

Not really fussed where we play on what day, but was hoping to play Bearwood and one other.
If we cant get on somewhere, we'll stop off and get a game on the way home.


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm travelling down Sunday afternoon so wont be playing golf that day. I am staying at the same travelodge in Liphook though and that includes overnight on the Monday after Blackmoor.

I will defo be up for a game somewhere on the Tuesday morning though Bob , before returning home to beat the rush hour traffic.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm travelling down Sunday afternoon so wont be playing golf that day. I am staying at the same travelodge in Liphook though and that includes overnight on the Monday after Blackmoor.

I will defo be up for a game somewhere on the Tuesday morning though Bob , before returning home to beat the rush hour traffic.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Bearwood Lakes is a non starter.
Anywhere else you fancy playing on the way home?


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm travelling down Sunday afternoon so wont be playing golf that day. I am staying at the same travelodge in Liphook though and that includes overnight on the Monday after Blackmoor.

I will defo be up for a game somewhere on the Tuesday morning though Bob , before returning home to beat the rush hour traffic.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Bearwood Lakes is a non starter.
Anywhere else you fancy playing on the way home?
		
Click to expand...

Richart was looking into maybe getting us on Hankley Common with a couple of members. Looked at the website and its only Â£25 with member instaed of Â£95 which sounds like a plan as its only just up the road from where we're staying.

If he cant get it organised then I guess anywhere between Liphook and Cambridge would be in the running.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 14, 2011)

Hankley Common on Tuesday would be good for me if there is room. 

Also dependant on tee time, as I work night shift I need to be back in Coventry to get some shut eye before my midnight start.


----------



## richart (Apr 14, 2011)

Back to the drawing board, just checked the Hankley website and found out they have an all day competition, both tees reserved until late afternoon.   Will look into getting a game at Liphook or Hindhead.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 14, 2011)

If you can't find anywhere else on the Tuesday Bob, you are always welcome to call in at Sundridge Park on your way back home.  I can sign in 3 but if any more want to come along I might be able to either get a special deal or get another member to join in and sign another 3 in.


----------

